# Mt. Vernon, Illinois (KCBS) Top 10...



## Greg Rempe (Jun 15, 2008)

Congrats on the overall 4th Bandit...and you segment calls as well!!


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 15, 2008)

Congratulations to all those who got calls!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 15, 2008)

wow, great job!


----------



## monty3777 (Jun 15, 2008)

Great job all around!


----------



## BchrisL (Jun 15, 2008)

Congratulations Jim.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 15, 2008)

Congrats!


----------

